# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Подкаблучник: разве это плохо?

## Irina

*Кто они такие - подкаблучники? Откуда берутся? Это хорошо или плохо когда мужчина подкаблучник?*

----------


## SDS

1. вовремя не прооперированные
 2. скорее всего естественным путём
 3. это не плохо и не хорошо, это никак, это - оно...

----------


## Irina

Считается что это мужчины полностью подчиняющиеся жене, не имеющие своего мнения в семейных вопросах. Откуда берутся? Думаю многие из детства, в связи с не вполне правильным воспитанием, некоторые от лени - всегда проще переложить проблемы на чужие плечи, некоторые от всепоглощающей любви. Хорошо это или плохо - не знаю. Может кого-то и устраивает такое положение дел. Лично я таких людей не воспринимаю как настоящих мужчин.

----------


## Asteriks

Это просто ужасно, а не плохо. УЖОСНАХ! (это не моё слово, Саныч научил)

----------


## Sanych

Саныч таких слов не знает ))

----------


## Irina

> Саныч таких слов не знает


 Слава богу

----------


## tra-ta-ta

подкаблучник - это очень плохо
не спорю, сам попадал под каблук, и теперь только жалею об зря прожитом времени

----------


## BiZ111

зато я знаю гг

*Ужоснах*

----------


## Кузя

Надо сначала определиться, кто такой "подкаблучник". Может на этом этапе станет ясно, хороший это мужик или нет.

----------


## Irina

*Викисловарь: подкаблучник*

Мужчина, которым управляет женщина, что очень и очень видно со стороны, но чего не замечает сам подкаблучник (или замечает, но убеждает себя в том, что это не так). То, что "приказывает" женщина, рассматриваются подкаблучником как самостоятельно принятые решения, что тоже является заблуждением, которое видно со стороны и которое не признает сам подкаблучник, обосновывая свои действия теми или иными причинами. Мужчина, который помимо уважения к женщине, испытывает страх (который тоже облекается самим подкаблучником в что-то типа "не могу сделать ей больно" и т.п.). Хозяйка за него держится, потому как трудно культивировать под себя подкаблучника, и, естественно, говорит, что любит его (потому как где ей еще такого дурака найти??)

----------

